# Interactive Dracula available on iTunes



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I was browsing the iTunes Store last night, and ran across "Dracula: The Official Stoker Family Edition," an interactive version, for iPad. I haven't bought it yet, but it does look quite interesting. (I love the Stoker's book, and think I might give this a try.) It's ranked #1 on the iPad Book Charts, and has a 4.5 star rating, with 77 reviews shown. It's $4.99, which is a bit pricey, but it looks like it would get me in the Halloween spirit. Just thought I'd share the app information with you.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I bought it & it's really nice. Goes to show what they can do with books & apps on the iPad.


----------

